# Thinking about chickens



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

Since I've stopped breeding goats entirely (too hard to find good homes for the babies in this area, good vet is hard to get in contact with, etc) I'm thinking of getting a few chickens (3 or 5). 

I have had chickens in the past. I lived in a suburban neighborhood that allowed chickens and goats. I had three that gave me no problems and layed some good eggs. Love the taste of home raised eggs better then the store bought ones, probably just a personal thing. 

Some questions I have:

1. What would be a good breed for where I live? In the summer it can get over 100 and in the winter down into the 20s. I live in Southwest Texas. 
2. What would the best feed be? Are FlockBlocks good? Good brand of Oyster Shells (I've read you need them for the egg shells). 
3. Good type of coop that keeps predators out? It will be in a side pen in my goat pasture. We do have foxes, raccoons, opossums, feral cats, hawks and crows. 

Thanks.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Most of the egg laying breeds would be fine for you. I really like my Golden Laced Wyandotts and Partridge Rocks. I also want to try Delaware. Golden Buff is always a very good egg layer.

I would suggest getting a catalog from somewhere like Meyer Hatchery. They have all the info on all the breeds that they sell and will give info on hot or cold hearty.

Hard to say on feed since it seems like feed is so different in different parts of the country. I personally like ADM Egg Maker so you could always look up the tag on that and go from there.

There are so many new types of chicken coops and it all depends on what you would want to spend. There are some really nice looking chicken coops that would also be very predator proof. Just do a search on it.


----------

